# ISO Strawberry and White Choc Muffins



## Little Miss J (Aug 23, 2006)

I am after a strawberry and white chocolate muffin recipe.  Does anyone have a good one?
Thank you
They used to make great ones at my uni and altough I haven't been at uni for 2 years, I am craving them!


----------



## cjs (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's a strawberry muffin recipe for you and you can just add  your chunks of white chocolate -

                            STRAWBERRY MUFFINS

¾ c milk 
½ c veg oil 
1 egg 
1 T grated fresh orange peel 
2c ap flour 
1 c chopped fresh strawberries 
1/3 c sugar 
1 T baking powder 
¼ t salt 

streusel 
½ c chopped pecans 
½ c packed brown sugar 
¼ c ap flour 
2 T melted butter 

mix first 4 ingredients. Mix in remainder of ingredients. Bake at 400 - for 15-20 min (or until toothpick in center comes out clean.) in greased or papered muffin tins or loaf pan (the loaf will take about twice the time- just keep your eye on it.) with streusel sprinkled on top 

hmmmm, combination sounds good!!


----------



## Little Miss J (Aug 23, 2006)

yum, yum am going to try these today.  thankyou


----------

